# It's a good thing Feds uncovered misspent funds by DNR



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This article is not surprising considering KL Cool is just the lap dog to the corruption of Gov Engler administration.

It's a good thing Feds uncovered misspent funds by DNR
http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/state...ndard.xsl?/base/sports-0/1032905405313850.xml


----------



## Bob Kane (Aug 2, 2002)

Either this is just a piece of the puzzle, or there's been a large revision downward. The orginial 2000 violation notice was over $20 M.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

This could be wrong, but I suspect that this is one of the things that happened when they did a shell game with the 2 different trust funds within the DNR. If you recall, the DNR was not allowed to use Game and Fish Management monies for anything other than game and fish management until Rep. Dave Mead etal, decided to create a new law which would allow for the DNR to shift money from that fund into the General DNR Trust Fund. I just knew there was something wrong with that idea. Now it appears that a hand may have been caught in the cookie jar. Thank God Rep. Mead was not successful in winning his campaign for state senator, I can't imagine what this guy had in mind next.


----------

